
Ask HN: Various "Make Contact" sites for HNers - ColinWright
ADDED IN EDIT: I'd like more HNers to see this, but they won't if it doesn't get more upvotes. I don't care about the karma - feel free to find some of my comments and down-vote them, but I'd appreciate it if you'd upvote this question.<p>========<p>I know that there are several sites and services for making contact with other HNers, or plotting where they are.  Having said that, I'm building another.<p>I know, I know: http://xkcd.com/927/<p>I have an itch to scratch, though, and it's not just finding HNers.  It's actually independent of that, there doesn't seem to be anything else like it, it's something I need, and maybe other people will find it useful too.<p>But here's my question:<p>If you know of an existing "Map these users" type of application, site or service, can you let me know in the comments?  Commentary on what you think of it would also be nice.<p>Thanks.<p>ADDED IN EDIT:<p>Here are the ones I know of, although I have no idea how current or active they are, that's why I'd appreciate comments:<p>http://hndir.com/<p>http://hnhackers.com/<p>http://hackrtrackr.com/<p>http://www.hackernewsers.com/<p>http://cofoundergoogledocs.com/<p>There are also these spreadsheets:<p>https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJE...<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tFgepUuuBHSgfeuKPKccx...<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&#38;formkey=dE...<p>http://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tJ4MdE7OPPucXtJAAKda...
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

<http://xkcd.com/927/>

<http://hndir.com/>

<http://hnhackers.com/>

<http://hackrtrackr.com/>

<http://www.hackernewsers.com/>

<http://cofoundergoogledocs.com/>

[https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJE...](https://spreadsheets2.google.com/ccc?key=tk7rUIb-2aPdk_5gFJE..).

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tFgepUuuBHSgfeuKPKccx...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tFgepUuuBHSgfeuKPKccx..).

[http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dE...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dE..).

[http://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tJ4MdE7OPPucXtJAAKda...](http://spreadsheets1.google.com/ccc?key=tJ4MdE7OPPucXtJAAKda..).

~~~
diziet
None of the google spreadsheet links work for me

~~~
ColinWright
Which would indicate that some or all of these facilities have been abandoned.
That's partly why I asked the question - are there others that I don't know
of, and what (if anything) do people use?

------
abbasmehdi
Elephant in the room: Why?

~~~
ColinWright
I have a specific requirement that I thought would be obvious. I've been
hoping to get a list of existing sites so I can see what they do, and try to
work out why they don't do what I want. If it looks like they already have a
significant overlap with what I want, I might just give them the idea and ask
them to implement it.

But I'd like to see what people have so far thought would be useful, how much
they have in common with each other, and whether there is any overlap with my
requirement.

